# Band practice!



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a piece of a dream i had...this is right before i put the trumpet down and flew across the lake, lol


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

absolutely! great work Michael. great color and contrast- I can almost hear the riffs


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh wow Thanks Chanda, Thanks Jeff! I had a dream about this one so I woke up and painted it. Glad u guys like it.


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Great work as usual, Michael. Just plain wonderful!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Killmaven! Really appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

*the final*

Did a little more detailing...


----------

